# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Tyia, smart bracelet, Viawear Inc., Albany, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Viawear Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Walt Chefitz Introduces Viawear at the Decoded Fashion Conference 

Published on Nov 22, 2014




> Viawear's Chief Creative Officer, Walt Chefitz, introduces Tyia by Viawear to the Decoded Fashion conference on 11/18/14 in New York.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Viawear’s Tyia Smart Bracelet Is Aimed At The Fashion Conscious"

by Tyler Lee
January 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 27, 2015




> Tyia blends high-end jewelry design with cutting-edge technology to create a beautiful and useful accessory. 
> 
> By using the exclusive Tyia mobile application, wearers can easily decide what is important enough to interrupt them through gentle vibrations and colors. Tyia is also the first high fashion activity tracker that is truly worth wearing all day and into the night.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Tyia, by Viawear, is an activity tracker and intelligent notification bracelet designed to make your life easier. Stay connected to who and what matters in your life without the constant distraction of checking your phone. Tyia is designed by an award-winning jewelry designer and comes in a variety of metals, gems, and bands.

----------


## Airicist

Viawear Tyia intro-short

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> Tyia, by Viawear is a high fashion activity tracker and smart notification bracelet that syncs with your phone to alert you of only the most important alerts.

----------

